# BANG TX... Cedar Creek, Feb 20



## russ010 (Feb 3, 2010)

Come out and join us for our next tournament. We had a good showing at Lathem, and I think we may have another boat or 2 join us there. This is a membership tx ($25 per person) and the tourney fees are $20 per boat, and $5 per person for big fish - 100% payout.

Cedar Creek reminds me a lot of Lathem, only half the size. It's dang near a spitting image of it.

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com

Directions to Cedar Creek - 

Click on "Get Directions" in the top left of the page, then just add your address in the first line, then copy these coordinates  34.321820, -83.720665 into the "B" field. It should take you straight to the ramp. You can zoom in and out of the map to see the whole lake

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=34.33075,-83.71964&spn=0.02619,0.055747&t=h&z=15

Let me know who is in...

1. Russ & Chris
2. Dale & Jeff
3. Isaac & Joey
4. Alan
5. Kevin & Ben
6. Tim & Billy
7. Tyler & Shawn
8. Preston & Jessica
9. Leonard & Anthony - back in
10. Jack
11. Jeff C. & David
12. Don + Mike


----------



## tfos (Feb 3, 2010)

As far as i know billy and i are in


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 3, 2010)

Russ, I am there, I fished with Jack today And as far as I know he is there in his boat as well... Im hitting it next week to see what its like...


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 3, 2010)

see you there


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 3, 2010)

yah come on


----------



## Broncoxlt (Feb 3, 2010)

See ya there


----------



## cetaws6 (Feb 3, 2010)

we'll be there. hitting it up this weekend


----------



## russ010 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Russ, I am there, I fished with Jack today And as far as I know he is there in his boat as well... Im hitting it next week to see what its like...



both of you are fishing in separate boats?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 3, 2010)

He just said he was gonna fish it, I dont know who is gonna fish with me, I got a cpl fellers wanting to...


----------



## jack butler (Feb 4, 2010)

if bugpac fishes with someone i will be in my boat


----------



## russ010 (Feb 4, 2010)

jack butler said:


> if bugpac fishes with someone i will be in my boat



sounds good - glad to have you aboard!!

Just so there are no surprises though - you do know that you'll have to pay the $25 membership fee plus tournament fees right ($20 per boat, $5 per person)?? Don't want you to get there surprised when I ask for your membership fee.


----------



## Antmunch (Feb 4, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> He just said he was gonna fish it, I dont know who is gonna fish with me, I got a cpl fellers wanting to...



Yea, I might know someone who would like to fish that?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 4, 2010)

Antmunch said:


> Yea, I might know someone who would like to fish that?




Ya i know, You been begging me...


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 4, 2010)

Russ, Leonard and Anthony...


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 4, 2010)

you guys no that yall are more than welcome,see ya on the 20th.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 4, 2010)

lizard drager said:


> you guys no that yall are more than welcome,see ya on the 20th.



Oh ya... Im looking forward to meeting all you guys, well the ones I haven't met yet...  anyone fishing it on Sunday?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I've got drill this weekend... I'll be out there the next weekend though - but that's Valentine's Day weekend

can't wait to meet all you guys at our next tourney... don't run off afterwards, we usually hang around and talk for a while (if the weather permits)... never know what you might learn  


by the way... I don't know what time they open the gates, or if they actually close it or not. But we are going to do our best to start at 6:30am. With this being our first tourney at this new lake - just call me ahead of time that morning to let me know if you are running late. You can still fish with us, you just have to find me or Dale on the water and give us your money and let us look in your livewell. My number is 404.694.4689, call me anytime... if I don't answer leave a message


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 5, 2010)

Russ I don't think he opens til sun up.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Randy... 

Guys, still plan on being there ready to fish at 6:30... atleast we know we'll have everybody there when the gates open


----------



## jack butler (Feb 5, 2010)

anybody want to fish fish with me let me know


----------



## bassfan (Feb 7, 2010)

Anybody been up there yet and fished the lake ? Have
any of yall fished it before ?


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 7, 2010)

russ and i fished there last november and did well.i will be there this saterday.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 8, 2010)

I've only been there once... I'm going to try and go this coming weekend - but that depends on the weather... looks like we might be in for the same wet pattern for the next few weekends


----------



## bassfan (Feb 15, 2010)

Any body make it up there this weekend ?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 16, 2010)

got out there yesterday... caught a lot of wind and that was bout it

20mph sustained for the majority of the day, with gusts that were unreal because I had to put my 71# motor on the front in 5th gear just to try and stay up with the wind. 

headed back to the ramp rode hard and put up wet


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 16, 2010)

I was up on Thursday and had about the same experience as Russ, Rode hard and put away wet. lol...


----------



## jack butler (Feb 16, 2010)

going to go friday


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was out there the day Russ was out there....3 hits all day!!


----------



## Shawn W (Feb 16, 2010)

Going out there again this week,to try to figure something out.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 16, 2010)

there ain't going to be no figuring out with the way this weather is being... they are either going to be on or off - and no in between


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 16, 2010)

57 on saturday...


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 16, 2010)

ill bring the sun screen


----------



## russ010 (Feb 19, 2010)

get ready boys... looks like we are finally going to have the weather on our side - now if the fish will just cooperate (well, atleast 5 of them for us anyways... )


----------



## krusty (Feb 19, 2010)

russ010 said:


> get ready boys... looks like we are finally going to have the weather on our side - now if the fish will just cooperate (well, atleast 5 of them for us anyways... )




Can't wait.  Anyone remember how to fish in above 45 degree temps, no rain, and sub 20 mph winds?


----------

